# Kontakt Tutorial Video: How to Script Piano Samples



## Dave Hilowitz (May 28, 2020)

I've made a new Kontakt scripting tutorial in which I show how to work with piano samples. Topics covered: distinct samples for sustain and non-sustain, release triggers, and pedal up/down sounds.


----------



## Dave Hilowitz (Jun 14, 2020)

*Video: Getting Started with Ableton Sampler + FREE Ableton Sampler Instrument*

In this video, I explore the power and simplicity of Ableton Live's built-in Sampler instrument. In the process, I take the Box Violin sample I released two weeks ago and create an Ableton Sampler version of it. Link to a free Sampler instrument in the Youtube video description.


----------

